# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  سلسلة تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

معرفة السير وأيام الإسلام وتواريخ أعمال الأنبياء والعلماء والوقوف على وفاتهم
" من علم خاصة أهل العلم، وإنه لا ينبغي لمن وسم نفسه بالعلم جهل ذالك، وإنه مما يلزمه من العلم العناية به.

الاستذكار 287/8

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جاء في ترجمة بدر الدين، الحمصي، المعروف بابن العصياني (834 ھ) كما في انباء الغمر " (468/3) وشدرات الذهب  (304/9) كان في بداية طريقه لطلب العلم بليدا جامد الدهن، ثم اتفق أنه سقط من مكان عال فانشق رأسه نصفين، ثم عولج فالتأم فصار من كبار الحفاظ، صاحب ذاكرة قوية، ومهر في العلوم العقلية وغيرها.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عبد الله بن شبيب:شيخ البزار أخباري علامة، لكنه واهٍ، قال أبو أحمد الحاكم:"ذاهب الحديث"، وكان يسرق الحديث، قال ابن حبان: "يقلب الأخبار ويسرقها" [الميزان (2/ 438). اللسان (3/ 370)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏نصراني وهابي!

‏يقول الألباني - رحمه الله - : 

‏ويذكرني هذا بقصة طريفة في بعض المدارس في دمشق ، فقد كان أحد الأساتذة المشهورين من النصارى يتكلم عن حركة محمد بن عبد الوهاب ومحاربتها للشرك والبدع والخرافات، ويظهر أنه أطرى في ذلك؛ فقال بعض تلامذته : يظهر أن الأستاذ وهابي!

‏السلسلة الصحيحة ١٥٣/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ماذا قال العلامة الطاهر بن عاشور في تلميذه عبد الحميد ابن باديس؟:

قال سنة (1341هـ=1922م) في تقريظ رسالة «جوابُ سُؤال عن سُوءِ مَقال» تأليف عبد الحميد ابن باديس:

«...العالِم الفاضل نَبْعَة العلِم والمجادة، وقَريع التحرير والإجادة، ابنُنا الذي أَفتخر بِبُنوَّته إلينا، وأتمثل فيها بقول الشاعر: (ولا هو بالأبناء يشرينَا)، الشيخ سيدي عبد الحميد بن باديس.... أكثر الله أمثالَه في المسلمين، من العلماء المُرشدين، وكتب في 17 صفر سنة 1341هـ محمد الطاهر بن عاشور قاضي تونس لطف الله به»

[«الآثار» (224/4)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن كثير عن صديقه ابن القيم : "وكنت من أصحب الناس له ، وأحب الناس إليه" البداية والنهاية ٥٢٣/١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

موهوب الجواليقي انتهى إليه علم اللغة ، وكان غزير العقل ، متواضعًا في ملبسه ورئاسته ، طويل الصمت ، *لا يقول الشيء إلا بعد التحقيق والفكر الطويل* ، وكثيرًا ما كان يقول: لا أدري ، وكان من أهل السنة. فيما قاله أبو الفرج البغدادي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القصري: كان عبد الله ابن الطالب القاضي القيرواني يذكر تنازع اصحابنا يعني  -المالكية-
في المسائل، فربما ذكر في المسألة خمسة أقوال، أو ستة.
ثم تسيل دموعه، ويضع خده على الأرض ويقول: يا فتى: أردت أن يقال فقيه، فهل معك عمل صالح، تنجو به من عذاب الله، وإلا فما يغني هذا عنك؟

ترتيب المدارك ( 4/321 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من أخلاق العلماء*

 قال يحيى بن معين -رحمه الله-:

«أخطأ عفّان في نيّف وعشرين حديثًا، ما أعلمتُ بها أحدًا، وأعلمتُه فيما بيني وبينه.
ولقد طلب إليّ خلف بن سالم، فقال:
قل لي: أي شيء هي؟ فما قلتُ له.
وما رأيتُ على أحدٍ خطأ الا سترتُه، وأحببتُ أن أزيّن أمرَه.
وما استقبلتُ رجلاً في وجهه بأمر يكرهُه،
ولكن أبيّن له خطأه فيما بيني وبينه».

 طبقات الحنابلة (1/ 405)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*رحلة القرطبي والقرافي إلى الفيوم
.
قال ابن سيد الناس -رحمه الله-: ترافق القرطبي المفسر والشيخ شهاب الدين القرافي في السفر إلى الفيوم، وكل منهما شيخ فنه في عصره القرطبي في التفسير والحديث والقرافي في المعقولات، فلما دخلاها ارتادا مكانا ينزلان فيه فدلا على مكان فلما أتياه قال لهما أنسان: يا مولانا، بالله لا تدخلاه؛ فإنه معمور بالجان
فقال الشيخ شهاب الدين للغلمان: ادخلوا ودعونا من هذا الهذيان، ثم إنهما توجها إلى جامع البلد إلى أن يفرش الغلمان المكان ثم عادا
فلما استقرا بالمكان سمعا صوت تيس من المعز يصيح من داخل الخرستان وكرر ذلك الصياح فامتقع لون القرافي وخارت قواه وبُهت
ثم إن الباب فُتح وخرج منه رأس تيس وجعل يصيح فذاب القرافي خوفا
وأما القرطبي فإنه قام إلى الرأس وأمسك بقرنيه وجعل يتعوذ ويبسمل ويقرأ: آالله أذن لكم أم على الله تفترون
ولم يزل كذلك حتى دخل الغلام ومعه حبل وسكين
وقال: يا سيدي، تنحَّ عنه
وجاء إليه [فـ]أخرجه وأنكاه وذبحه
فقالا له: ما هذا؟
فقال: لما توجهتما رأيته مع واحد فاسترخصته واشتريته لنذبحه ونأكله وأودعته في هذا الخرستان.
فأفاق القرافي من حاله وقال: يا أخي، لا جزاك الله خيرا، ما كنت قلت لنا وإلا طارت عقولنا. أو كما قال.


الوافي بالوفيات رقم (472)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ قال ابن عثيميــن -رحمه الله-:

*" #الألبانـيُّ رجـلٌ مـن أهـل السنـة رحمـه اللـه، مدافـعٌ عنهـا، إمـامٌ فـي الحديـث، لا نعلـم أنَّ أحـداً يُباريـه فـي عصرنـا،*
*الرجـل ـ رحمـه اللـه نعرفـه مـن كتبـه، وأعرفـه بِمجالستِـه أحيانـاً، سلفـيَّ العقيـدة، سليـمَ المنهـج"*


[فتـاوى العلمـاء الأكابـر ص 4]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من أخبار الحافظ الكبير الإمام عبدالغني المقدسي
قال رحمه الله : 
أضافني رجل بأصبهان، فلما قمنا إِلَى الصلاة، كَانَ هناك رجل لَمْ يصل،
*فقيل:*هُوَ شمسي -*يَعْنِي:*يعبد الشَّمْس - فضاق صدري، ثُمَّ قمت بالليل أصلي والشمسي يستمع، فلما كَانَ بَعْد أَيَّام جاء إِلَى الَّذِي أضافني.*وَقَالَ:*  إِن الشمسي يريد أَن يسلم، فمضيت إِلَيْهِ فأسلم،
*وَقَالَ من تلك الليلة:*لما سمعتك تقرأ الْقُرْآن، وقع الإِسْلام فِي قلبي.

ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ١ / ١٦

----------

